# Mια περιήγηση στις λέξεις του 2015



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2016)

_Το άρθρο που θα διαβάσετε σήμερα δημοσιεύτηκε την Παρασκευή, πρωτοχρονιά, στο ένθετο «Ενθέματα» της «Αυγής», στην τακτική μηνιαία στήλη μου «Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία». Πρόκειται για μια λεξιλογική ανασκόπηση του 2015 και από αυτή την άποψη έχει κοινά στοιχεία με άλλα άρθρα του ιστολογίου, αφού στο τέλος του χρόνου ψηφίσαμε κι εμείς εδώ τη Λέξη του 2015 όπως κάθε χρόνο. Στο τέλος, προσθέτω και μερικά που δεν τα είχε το άρθρο της Αυγής._
_Με το σημερινό άρθρο, που δημοσιεύεται, όπως και το περσινό, την πρώτη Δευτέρα του χρόνου, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ολοκληρώνεται η ανασκόπηση του λεξιλογικού 2015, και ξεκινάει το λεξιλογικό 2016. Καλή λεξιλογική χρονιά λοιπόν!_

Για πέμπτη χρονιά φέτος, η στήλη θα ενδώσει στο έθιμο των ημερών, κι έτσι το σημερινό άρθρο θα έχει χαρακτήρα ανασκόπησης. Θα επιχειρήσουμε να καταγράψουμε τις _λέξεις της χρονιάς_, μ’ άλλα λόγια τις λέξεις που σημάδεψαν το 2015, που συζητήθηκαν και ακούστηκαν πολύ, ή και που γεννήθηκαν μέσα στη χρονιά που πέρασε, μια χρονιά πρωτόγνωρη από πολλές απόψεις.

Διότι, βέβαια, το 2015 είχαμε τις εκλογές του Γενάρη που έφεραν στην κυβέρνηση *πρώτη φορά αριστερά*, κι αυτό το προεκλογικό σύνθημα έγινε στη συνέχεια ακρώνυμο (ΠΦΑ), ενώ χρησιμοποιήθηκε άλλοτε με ενθουσιασμό από φίλους της αριστερής κυβέρνησης κι άλλοτε ειρωνικά, ενίοτε παρωδημένο, από αντιπάλους της –που εκπλήσσονταν ρητορικά για το πώς συμβιβάζεται η τάδε ή η δείνα κατάσταση με την «πρώτη φορά αριστερά», όταν οι ίδιοι είχαν φέρει τα πράγματα σε αυτό το σημείο. Μετά τον Σεπτέμβρη, βέβαια, κάποιοι μιλούν για «δεύτερη φορά αριστερά» ή και για «πρωτοδεύτερη» αφού, παρά τις δεύτερες εκλογές που μεσολάβησαν, η νέα κυβέρνηση θεωρείται συνέχεια της προηγούμενης. Βέβαια, δεν πρόκειται για αμιγώς *αριστερή κυβέρνηση* αλλά για *συγκυβέρνηση* του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τους Ανεξάρτητους Έλληνες, συνεργασία που γέννησε το ανεπίσημο ακρώνυμο *ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ* και διάφορες ειρωνικές αποστροφές περί αριστεροδεξιάς ή και αριστεροακροδεξιάς κυβέρνησης, από εκείνους που συγκυβέρνησαν με τον Καρατζαφέρη και τον Βορίδη.

Οι επισκέπτες του ιστολογίου «Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία», που έχει τον ίδιο τίτλο με τη στήλη μας, και τους κάλεσα να διαλέξουν τη Λέξη του 2015, έδωσαν στη φράση «πρώτη φορά αριστερά» τη δεύτερη θέση, προτιμώντας για την πρώτη θέση έναν άλλο όρο, που κυριάρχησε στο δεύτερο μισό του 2015, τα *κάπιταλ κοντρόλς*, τους περιορισμούς δηλαδή στην κίνηση κεφαλαίων, που επιβλήθηκαν ακριβώς στα μισά του χρόνου και έφεραν μαζί τους, τον πρώτο καιρό, τις ουρές στα *ΑΤΜ* (που οι περισσότεροι τα προφέρουν αγγλοπρεπώς, έι-τι-εμ, τα ΆΤιΜα). Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι, ενώ πρόκειται για «θεσμική» λέξη, ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός όρος (κεφαλαιακοί έλεγχοι) ελάχιστα ακούστηκε· όλος ο κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί το ασυμμόρφωτο δάνειο — που, επιμένω, αν το γράφουμε πρέπει να το γράφουμε με ελληνικά στοιχεία.

Μια ακόμα λέξη που κυριάρχησε ολόκληρη τη χρονιά και που κρεμόταν σαν δαμόκλειος σπάθη επάνω από τη χώρα ήταν το *γκρέξιτ*, η έξοδος της Ελλάδας από την ευρωζώνη, συμφυρμός από το Greece και το exit, απειλή που επέσειαν οι εταίροι μας (και συνεχίζουν να την έχουν στο συρτάρι) όποτε σκάλωναν οι διαπραγματεύσεις — θα είναι ειρωνεία της ιστορίας αν ο χρόνος που έρχεται φέρει άλλην έξοδο, το _μπρέξιτ_, δηλαδή την αποχώρηση του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου· όχι από την ευρωζώνη, όπου δεν ανήκει, παρά απ’ την ΕΕ.

Την περίοδο που το γκρέξιτ φαινόταν ισχυρή πιθανότητα, τα συστημικά κανάλια έκαναν λόγο για *δραχμιστές* και *λόμπι της δραχμής*, ενώ μιλούσαν για *πλαν Β* ή *μυστικό σχέδιο* της κυβέρνησης. Έγιναν και διαδηλώσεις με το κεντρικό σύνθημα *Μένουμε Ευρώπη*.

Μάλλον θα συμφωνήσετε μαζί μου πως η χρονιά που πέρασε χωρίστηκε στα δύο από το *δημοψήφισμα* που έγινε τον Ιούλιο, που έφερε το αναπάντεχα δυνατό *ΟΧΙ*, λέξη που πέρασε έτσι, χωρίς μεταγραμματισμό δηλαδή, και στον ξένο τύπο και στην ευρωπαϊκή κοινή γνώμη. Κι ύστερα από μια *σκληρή διαπραγμάτευση*, που διάρκεσε στην τελευταία της φάση *17 ώρες*, η κυβέρνηση οδηγήθηκε σε συμβιβασμό που κατά τη γνώμη των περισσότερων απέχει αρκετά από τον *έντιμο συμβιβασμό* που ήταν ο διακηρυγμένος στόχος της. Ο συμβιβασμός αυτός θεωρήθηκε *κωλοτούμπα* (αν και από τις 26 Ιανουαρίου είχαν αρχίσει κάποια παρατηρητήρια να εντοπίζουν κωλοτούμπες).

Κι έτσι, το πρώτο μισό του 2015 κυριαρχήθηκε από λέξεις όπως *ελπίδα *και* αξιοπρέπεια*, ενώ έγινε παγκοσμίως γνωστός, αποκτώντας πάμπολλους θαυμαστές που ασμένως δήλωναν *Βαρουφίτσες*, ο *Γιάνης* (με ένα νι) που διαπραγματευόταν με τους *θεσμούς* (και όχι την τρόικα) ακολουθώντας τακτική *δημιουργικής ασάφειας* και κλείνοντας τελικά μια *συμφωνία-γέφυρα*.

Αντίθετα, στο δεύτερο μισό του χρόνου εμφανίστηκαν λέξεις όπως το *αριστερό μνημόνιο* ή *τρίτο μνημόνιο* και η συνακόλουθη *αριστερή μελαγχολία*, καθώς συνειδητοποιήθηκε το μειωμένο περιθώριο ενεργειών που έχει μια μικρή χώρα μέσα στην ΕΕ, κάτι που θύμισε σε πολλούς τη θατσερική *ΤΙΝΑ*, ακρώνυμο που σημαίνει There is no alternative, δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική. Το δεύτερο εξάμηνο ακούστηκαν πολύ όροι όπως *προαπαιτούμενα, ισοδύναμα, ανακεφαλαιοποίηση *(των τραπεζών, και πάλι), *κόκκινα δάνεια*. Η κυβέρνηση παρουσίασε και το *παράλληλο πρόγραμμα*, ενώ τον τελευταίο μήνα του χρόνου ακούστηκε πάρα πολύ το *σύμφωνο συμβίωσης*, ή πιο σωστά η επέκτασή του στα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια –και μαζί η *τεκνοθεσία*, πολιτικώς ορθότερη εκδοχή της υιοθεσίας.

Αλλά οι τελευταίοι μήνες του χρόνου κυριαρχήθηκαν επίσης από την προσφυγική κρίση, καθώς οι καραβιές των απελπισμένων πλημμύρισαν τα νησιά του Αιγαίου και τα χωράφια της Ευρώπης. Οι *πρόσφυγες* ήταν αναμφίβολα μια από τις λέξεις της χρονιάς -και δυστυχώς αναμένεται να ακουστεί πολύ και το 2016. Κάποιοι θέλουν να συσχετίσουν ή να συμφύρουν τους πρόσφυγες με τους *Τζιχαντιστές, *τους φανατικούς του *ISIS*, που βέβαια η Δύση ποικιλότροπα ενίσχυσε, αν δεν το δημιούργησε, πριν τρομάξει βλέποντας τι τέρας έφτιαξε — με τις φονικές επιθέσεις στο Παρίσι τον Νοέμβριο και πιο πριν τον Γενάρη, που έδωσαν την κραυγή αλληλεγγύης *ζε σουί Σαρλί*, που τόσο εύκολα κάποιοι καπηλεύτηκαν.

Εκτός πολιτικής, είχαμε το *μπούλινγκ*, λέξη που τη συνειδητοποιήσαμε με την εξαφάνιση του αυτόχειρα τελικά Βαγγέλη Γιακουμάκη στις αρχές του χρόνου, και που άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται και με μεταφορική σημασία.

Μια λέξη που ακούγεται αρκετά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια της κρίσης, και ακούστηκε και φέτος, είναι η *αλληλεγγύη*, που φέτος πήρε κι άλλες διαστάσεις, αφού εκδηλώνεται και προς τους πρόσφυγες και όχι μόνο προς τα θύματα της μνημονιακής λαίλαπας. Θα χρειαστεί και του χρόνου αλληλεγγύη έτσι που να κρατηθεί η ελπίδα· τα πράγματα δεν είναι εύκολα, αλλά προχωράμε!

_Όπως είχα γράψει και σε προηγούμενο άρθρο της σειράς, μια παράλειψη της φετινής σφυγμομέτρησης ήταν ότι ούτε εγώ πρότεινα τη λέξη «ΟΧΙ», ούτε κανείς άλλος από τους δεκάδες φίλους που πρότειναν λέξεις για να συμπεριληφθούν στον κατάλογο της ψηφοφορίας. Το άρθρο στην Αυγή αναγνωρίζει αυτή την παράλειψη αφού κάνει λόγο για το ΟΧΙ, το οποίο υπάρχει επίσης και στο Λεξοσύννεφο που συνοδεύει το άρθρο (θα πρέπει όμως να είστε αετομάτηδες για να το εντοπίσετε). Ο Πίτερ Σπίγκελ της Φαϊνάνσιαλ Τάιμς θεώρησε Λέξη της χρονιάς το Oxi (γραμμένο έτσι, με λατινικά στοιχεία), αλλά η ανάλυσή του, αν τη διαβάσετε, είναι αμιγώς πολιτική._

_Πράγματι, και στο δικό μας ιστολόγιο, παρόλο που έχουμε γλωσσικό προσανατολισμό, κάθε χρόνο η κατάρτιση του καταλόγου των υποψηφίων λέξεων, και στη συνέχεια η ψηφοφορία για τη Λέξη της χρονιάς, γίνονται με ποικίλα κριτήρια, που περισσότερο είναι πολιτικά παρά λεξικογραφικά, και αυτό είναι επόμενο αφού δεν είμαστε κλειστό κλαμπ λεξικογράφων. _
_Θα μπορούσαμε, ας πούμε, να έχουμε περισσότερους νεολογισμούς -όπως το «σελφοκόνταρο», που δεν προτάθηκε από κανέναν μας. Αλλά και πάλι, αφού η ανάδειξη γίνεται με ψηφοφορία, οι λέξεις που δεν αναφέρονται στην πολιτική επικαιρότητα δεν έχουν πολλές πιθανότητες να διακριθούν._

Έτσι ή αλλιώς όμως, καλή λεξικογραφική χρονιά!



Πηγή: Sarantakos.wordpress.com


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2016)

Καλό! Δεν το είχαμε σκεφτεί ως τώρα να αναδημοσιεύουμε ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου. Γλιτώνουμε και τα ταξίδια έτσι. :)


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 5, 2016)

Γεια σου Raiden.

Καλή χρονιά, και σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά.

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο: χρειάζεται να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί με κείμενα που λεξιλογούν μεν, αλλά ταυτόχρονα πολιτικολογούν (επειδή έχουν την άνεση), έστω και λίγο. Είχαμε μια σχετική συζήτηση πριν λίγους μήνες (που δεν είσαι αναγκασμένος να τη γνωρίζεις) —βλέπε εδώ και εδώ. Συγκεκριμένα στο κείμενο που ανάρτησες θα μπορούσε κανείς με λίγη καλή ή κακή θέληση να εντοπίσει πολιτικούς υπαινιγμούς στη δεύτερη και στην τρίτη παράγραφο. Δεν πειράζει θα έλεγα εγώ, το συνολικό περιεχόμενο μετράει, που είναι όντως ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## sarant (Jan 5, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλό! Δεν το είχαμε σκεφτεί ως τώρα να αναδημοσιεύουμε ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου. Γλιτώνουμε και τα ταξίδια έτσι. :)



Γλιτώνετε τα ταξίδια, αλλά χάνετε τα μαυροτυπωμένα, τα οποία στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο είχαν κάποια σημασία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2016)

Τα μαυροτυπωμένα αποκαταστάθηκαν, εύκολα.

Μπαίνω τώρα στον πειρασμό να αντιγράψω και τα αντίστοιχα κείμενα από άλλες χρονιές. :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 6, 2016)

Α γεια σου!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλό! Δεν το είχαμε σκεφτεί ως τώρα να αναδημοσιεύουμε ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου. Γλιτώνουμε και τα ταξίδια έτσι. :)



Τι εννοείτε κε Nickel με το "γλιτώνουμε και τα ταξίδια έτσι;" Μήπως έχει να κάνει με την πηγή;
Υπόψιν, το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο το βρήκα
τυχαία στο Τvxs του Κούλογλου (όπου ανέφερε την πηγή), και όχι στην ιστοσελίδα του Σαραντάκου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2016)

Γλιτώνουμε το πηγαινέλα, τα ζάλα... Διαδικτυακό χιούμορ. Αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι κάθε μέρα επισκέπτομαι το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, τουλάχιστον μία φορά, για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα.


----------

